# "Terra Aria" on Viola da Gamba



## ghigo85

Hi,

I link a video of a piece of italian cello virtuoso Giovanni Sollima, "Terra Aria", conceived for 12 cellos, played on Viola da Gamba...






Please, suggestions and comments are welcome


----------

